# Weizengläser



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

*Weizengläser*

Heyho helft mir mal bitte 

Ich will meinem Vater zum Geburtstag n neues Set Weizengläser schenken (6 Stück). Die sollen aber nicht so 0815 sein sondern schon etwas schöneres.
Die hier haben anscheinend nen Design Award aber die sind einfach nur Langweilig.

Kennt jemand schöne?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*

Wenn man drauf steht gibts diverse bedruckte Modelle von Ritzenhoff (Beispiel)


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*

^^das hat schon einen Grund das die Toronto von Sahm gewonnwn haben 

Leider erschließt sich nicht jedem warum die nicht beruflich damit zu tun haben.
Da ich selber in einer Brauerei arbeite kann ich dir aber sagen warum .....die Schaumkrone bleibt länger wegen des geringeren Umfang darin stehen wie in einen herkömmlichen Weizenglas das nach oben hin sich verbreitert.
Wenn du das mal in der Hand hast merkst du auch das durch den dicken Glasboden der Schwerpunkt wenn es sich leert unten ist.
Es kippt nicht so schnell.

Du kannst ihm natürlich auch ein anders schenken aber Fakt ist das da ist momentan das Nonplusultra in der Gastronomie


----------



## Thanatos57 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*

Ein SET Weizengläser? 
Ok,ich komm aus Bayern,mir persönlich wär aber EIN ausgesuchtes Glas mit,z.B. einer persönlichen Gravour von dir, bedeutend lieber


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*

Habt euch alle lieb 

Ja ed trinkt SEHR gerne Weizen.
Problem ist halb das die die hier aktuell rumstehen uralt sind und aufn müll sollten.
Und wenn Besuch da ist müssten schon 4 Gläser da sein.
Also 4 sollten auch langen.

Kennt ihr diese Fußball weizengläser? 
Also in dem stil vielleicht, also etwas besonderes.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*

vielleicht solche Gläser?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*



watercooled schrieb:


> Habt euch alle lieb
> 
> Monkey du bekommst nachher ne PN.


 
Wir haben uns ja alle lieb - das Problem ist dass Handel (und dazu gehören auch Schenkungen!) nur im MP erlaubt sind - und dass du dann noch öffentlich schreibst dass ihr das offensichtlich per PN klärt zwingt mich schon fast zu Karten zu greifen. 

Ich habe jetzt schlicht die entsprechenden Posts gelöscht, True hat sich auch bereits entschuldigt und ich unterstelle hier ohnehin keinem böse Absicht. Achtet einfach ein wenig darauf in Zukunft um mich weniger in die Bredouille zu bringen. 

...da fällt mir ein... mein Weizen is alle :-/


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*

Also die Erdinger Gläser sehen schommal ganz gut aus.
Gibts auch welche mit "Glasdesign" und nicht nur aufgedruckt?


----------



## flasha (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*

Personalisiertes Glas Bier / Weizenbierglas mit Logo. Motiv 10.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*

Vlt. was für einen "spezielleren" Geschmack, aber wenn man sechs Stück dieser mMn wirklich stilechten Weizenbiergläser erwirbt, dann zahlt man (exkl. Versand) 25,45€ (dank nochmals erfolgtem Rabatt in Höhe von 15%). Als Qipu-Nutzer gibts nochmal 3%-Cashback dazu.

Ein Klassiker wäre mMn das Set von Franziskaner, habe die selbst im Einsatz seit ca. 7 Jahren und sie sehen immer noch einwandfrei aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*

So etwas in der Art oder so, so, ... . Vielleicht mal im lokalen Handel umschauen was die bieten ev. sogar mit Gravur oder ähnlich.
Hier noch mal ein interessantes Set


----------



## Beam39 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Weizengläser*

Bei uns steht auch der Geburtstag des Oberhaupts an und ich hab ihm neben den großen Geschenken als kleines "gimmick" auch nen Weizenglas bestellt.

Bierglas Gravur | Glser indivduell bedrucken & beschriften

Konnte mir da einfach nen Logo ausm Internet suchen, hochladen, Text eingegeben und abgeschickt. Hab vorhin die Mail bekommen dass das Glas nun unterwegs seie, ich bin da echt gespannt drauf. Entweder es wird ziemlich cool oder absolut bescheiden, kann ja dann berichten wenns da ist.


----------

